# What is TPP?



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 5, 2015)

TPP. Does anyone want to explain to me what this is, how it's used and your experience?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2015)

It's the NPP version of Test

Testosterone Phenylpropionate is a fast acting Test but slower then Test Prop, pin M/W/F or every 3rd day.

It is more tolerable then Test Prop with less pain and pip.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2015)

Im guessing its testosterone with phenylpropionate ester attached to it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> It's the NPP version of Test
> 
> Testosterone Phenylpropionate is a fast acting Test but slower then Test Prop, pin M/W/F or every 3rd day.
> 
> It is more tolerable then Test Prop with less pain and pip.



I hate you more than ever :32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2015)

It's basically enanthate bro. It can be ran twice per week rather than three. If choosing between test phenylprop or enanthate go with what's cheapest per mg.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's basically enanthate bro. It can be ran twice per week rather than three. If choosing between test phenylprop or enanthate go with what's cheapest per mg.



Dont be telling people this lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dont be telling people this lol



No shit lol!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 5, 2015)

POB is the Buzz Killington of the UG lately lmao


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 5, 2015)

TPP + NPP is a good combo if your looking to take 2 compounds with the same ester.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> TPP + NPP is a good combo if your looking to take 2 compounds with the same ester.....



You just like anything that has pp in it.


----------



## Freedom (Dec 5, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You just like anything that has pp in it.



Funny ass shit Seeker LMFAO !!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> POB is the Buzz Killington of the UG lately lmao



Sorry. It happens when I am headed to a meet that once again I AM NOT IN


----------

